# Cannondale F5 vs. Trek 6000



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

Im looking at these two bikes side by side trying to figure out what makes them diffrent besides the name  . I would like to hear what you guys think about the bikes. The F5 I can get for $800 and I can get the 6000 for $899 I just need a little bit of help. I was also intrested in the lefty forks as an upgrade to the cannondale once I had more money coming in. I like the black on the 6000 :thumbsup: but the F5 has the red :yawn: so I just want to know how the customer likes the bike. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

I own Trek 6000 (2007 model) that I use for XC and endurance riding. The only stock item is the frame which is actually quite good/sturdy but not the lightest one. Spec wise they look the same. The front fork Dart 3 is really mediocre... You can grab Tora coil for $179. Otherwise I would leave everything else until it starts breaking down.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I just helped a friend chose between the two. We walked into Helens on Broadway with a mission to bring a bicycle home. Darn shop had our number  The F5 was marked down to 599. We went home with it in a few minutes :madman: 

On a more serious note, the Trek felt heavier. The Cannondale has no literature available on the RST fork unless you "assume" which one it is among the various RST shocks on their website. It is questionable if you can get parts for it, but we havent tried. The shock felt pretty good though and had anodizing on the stanchions. 

The components for both bikes are virtually the same. The Cannondale had Nevegal tires, a big plus for us at this price range, while the Trek had Bonty XRs, blah. The frames were both pretty good and were suitable for most situations. 

Even without the discount, I think the Cannodale wouldve won.

/bing


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

This was alot of help from both of the sides (The F5 and the 6000) I hope to get more info on both before my Bday (2mro)... Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

I have an 08 6000. It's been a solid frame. Not the lightest like mentioned above but they have changed it since 08 so maybe that's a little different now. Ride both a little. See which one feels better. I don't think you can go wrong with either bike.


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

I got to ride the 6000 today. It seemed like a very solid bike. I liked how it had the gear changing tooth. That might be new to you guys but I thought it was neat and It worked very well. It also had the Dart 3 on it, which with all the hate around here on it, it was a decent beginner shock that I think I could upgrade on later. The Cannondale I didnt ride but I was able to pick it up and check it out in person which is really nice. They both had the same components and hard the same frame size except for cannondales signature 1.5 headtube, but like I said it has the F5 in red and white and the 6000 in the sleeker looking black. For a hundred dollars diffrence and the cannondale beginning able to have the Lefty headshox that is the one Im leaning towards even though it is in red.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Dart 3 isn't that bad. You're right it is a decent beginner fork. Some people seem to like comparing it to a Reba for Float, obviously it isn't even in the same league. If your Dart starts leaking of firming up it will also give you the opportunity to learn fork maintenance on something cheap. If you like the color on the Trek see if you can talk them down $50 or $100. Would make the price difference less of a factor. I don't really know anything about the lefty system but have heard it requires more maintenance and is more expensive overall.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Lance Armstrong says get the Trek NOW and change the fork later!


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

The Lefty is an amazing front shock, I am 220lbs+ and it took countless 2-3 footers and many a rock garden with out an issue what so ever.... but its usually not worth the cost of adding one latter (new head set, new front hub or wheel, and the cost of the Lefty itself) may as well sell and just upgrade to a bike with one.

Make sure you ride them both... the F5 and the Trek will feel very different even if they are "the same size" its only the seat tube length.



ZDR420 said:


> I got to ride the 6000 today. It seemed like a very solid bike. I liked how it had the gear changing tooth. That might be new to you guys but I thought it was neat and It worked very well. It also had the Dart 3 on it, which with all the hate around here on it, it was a decent beginner shock that I think I could upgrade on later. The Cannondale I didnt ride but I was able to pick it up and check it out in person which is really nice. They both had the same components and hard the same frame size except for cannondales signature 1.5 headtube, but like I said it has the F5 in red and white and the 6000 in the sleeker looking black. For a hundred dollars diffrence and the cannondale beginning able to have the Lefty headshox that is the one Im leaning towards even though it is in red.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

The F5 we tried didnt have a lefty. It was an RST fork with 30mm stanchions, rebound and preload adjustments.


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

> Lance Armstrong says get the Trek NOW and change the fork later!


LOL haha I just think that the hundred dollar diffrence is going to be a diffrence in my book (teenager)


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

The lefty is not an option on the F series until you get to the F3 and that's a $1700 bike. 

FWIW: I'd suggest trying to find a used 2009 F4. The specs on that bike are far better than the 2010 model and you may be able to buy one used for what you want to pay for a new F5. I still have no idea why Cannondale took the headshok off the 2010 model and kept the price the same.


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

I really wanna stick with new due to the warranty issues with buying used.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kneescar said:


> I'd suggest trying to find a used 2009 F4. The specs on that bike are far better than the 2010 model and you may be able to buy one used for what you want to pay for a new F5. I still have no idea why Cannondale took the headshok off the 2010 model and kept the price the same.


+1

I'm still waiting to see anything, good or bad, about the RST Deuce 1.5 fork that Cannondale is using for 2010. Given RST's abysmal reputation I'd need more than faith before paying that kind of money for a new bike one on it.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

ZDR420 said:


> LOL haha I just think that the hundred dollar diffrence is going to be a diffrence in my book (teenager)


If they wont budge on the price, see if they will throw in a helmet and gloves or a hydration pack for free. I know when you're a teenager it's a little intimidating to ask about stuff like that but they wont throw you out of the store or raise the price if you do.

edit: Besides if they don't do either of those things it looks like you've decided on the Cannondale.


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

Haha It would be nice to get a new helmet. I should post a pic of mine now, its been thru ALOT. These post are alot of help guys, thanks.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

*Doesnt have to be used.*



ZDR420 said:


> I really wanna stick with new due to the warranty issues with buying used.


I just bought a 09 Fuji Tahoe Comp 29 for $300 below MSRP. Just keep looking. I agree with the new bike. Nothing like a good warranty. The only difference between components seem to be the rims and cranks. Ive never heard of Maddux rims. Either way I think you'll be happy. Dey both nice.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Trek's Alpha SL aluminum cannot compare to Cannondale's extruded, double-butted 6000 series alloy - which is way stronger at the welded joints.

Here is my 2005 19.8 pound climbing beast. The same exact components(except fork) could render only 22.6 pounds(w/ Rock Shox Reba) on the 2006 Trek 6000:


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> Trek's Alpha SL aluminum cannot compare to Cannondale's extruded, double-butted 6000 series alloy - which is way stronger at the welded joints.
> 
> Here is my 2005 19.8 pound climbing beast. The same exact components(except fork) could render only 22.6 pounds(w/ Rock Shox Reba) on the 2006 Trek 6000:


First off, please note that the OP is comparing 2010/2009 bikes not those from 2005 and 2006. The frame in your photo is a completely different frame than the OP is considering. If I'm not mistaken, the frame you have (2004-2006 Optimo) is the last of the "Made in the U.S.A." Cannondales. Completely different design and tube shapes.

Trek's alpha black aluminum frames (the frame material used on 2009/2010 trek 6000 mtb's) are 6000 series aluminum, hydroformed and use butted tubes. How exactly can you claim that Cannondale's frame is so superior in strength at the welded joints?

I own two Cannondales (a hybrid and a road bike) and owned a Super V for 8 years that I liked a lot and have never owned a Trek. And, I don't know if it is or isn't "way stronger at the welded joints", but you seem to be pretty confident in your assertion, so I am curious how you know this to be a fact.
=============================================================
If the OP plans on keeping this bike long term and a fork upgrade is part of the eventual plan, just know that an upgrade to a Lefty can be a spendy proposition, just for the fork and if you go from a dart to a Lefty, you would need a new headset (or a special kit to make a Lefty work with a 1-1/8" headset) which makes it even more expensive. The upside is that you do have the 1.5" headtube and can go several different ways on a fork upgrade including a tapered steerer traditional fork or even a Headshock.

The 2009 Trek 6000 comes with a Dart fork. The 2010 Trek comes with a Suntour fork and the 2010 Cannondale F5 with an RST and all of them are both definitely entry level forks. I don't know if I could pick one over the other between the RST and Suntour. They'll both get you by for a while. They may both be hard to get serviced or find parts for. the Dart will likely be easier to get parts and service for. If you ride often I'd say there is one thing on both of these bikes that will be ripe for an upgrade within a year; it will be the fork.

The 2010 Trek 6000 comes with Shimano hydraulic brakes (180mm front and 160mm rear) and the Cannondale comes with Avid BB-5 mechanical discs (160mm front and rear). This difference definitely favors the Trek. BB-5's can be a little finicky to set up as there is only a pad adjustment on one side (it's much easier to set up mechanical disc brakes when they have adjusters on both inboard and outboard pads) and the BB-5's use a pad with a smaller surface. I have had BB-5's and recently installed some Shimano 486 hydros on a friend's Cannondale hardtail. The Shimano hydros are definitely better and I like that they have the 180mm rotor up front.

The 2009 Trek 6000 that has a Dart fork, comes with Avid BB-5's. If the Trek you are looking at comes with a Dart fork, it appears that you are looking at a 2009 model and not a 2010.

Those things I mention are the things I see that appear to be the things that differentiate these bike from each other so you have to decide which features are more to your liking. If you like the way one rides more than the other or you just like the color of one over the other, I'd say go for it. They are not that much different (assuming you are looking at a 2010 F5 and a 2009 Trek 6000) from each other although the Dart on the Trek might swing me toward it if I wasn't set on upgrading to a Lefty or a tapered steerer fork in the future.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Clones123 said:


> +1
> 
> I'm still waiting to see anything, good or bad, about the RST Deuce 1.5 fork that Cannondale is using for 2010. Given RST's abysmal reputation I'd need more than faith before paying that kind of money for a new bike one on it.


Been thrashing on my 2010 F4 w/RST fork all summer waiting for it to brake so I can upgrade to a Fox or something like that but it keeps taking the abuse. Last weekend my son and I rode in a 24 hour race where the bike stayed on trail the entire time and the RST didn't lose any air pressure and I'm a Clyde.

So far so good with the RST and I'm creeping up on the four hundred mile mark of nothing but single track, double track, cross X and massive up/downhills here in Europe.

To the OP, in my opinion the F5 is a much better bike but for $900 you can get an F4 which is an even better ride...

Happy Trails!!!


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

> The 2010 Trek comes with a Suntour fork and the 2010 Cannondale F5 with an RST and all of them are both definitely entry level forks


 This is not a true statement. I was in the lbs yesterday and the Trek 6000 has a dart 3 on it. The cannondale F5 had a RST Duece.


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

Here is the web site for Trek. Reading over your post again, the trek also does not come with hydro brakes but mechanical. I was able to ride the trek and look at it. It had all the same components on it except for the Dart fork instead of the RST on the Cannondale.

Here's the website: http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/6_series/6000/
http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/Bikes/Mountain/Hardtail/Trail-SL/Details/1291-0FS5-F5


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

The F5 has mechanical brakes and has a coil fork. The F4 has Tektro Hydro and an air RST fork. 

I have a 2008 Cannondale F4 we got for 750, on sale back in 2009. Headshok Fatty DL upfront, Avid Juicy's all around and 22 pounds stock. I thought it was a really good deal for the price and for a decent performance bike. It did have crappy tires. Caballero CST  and the wheels needed tuning, which the LBS took care of.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

jeffj said:


> And, I don't know if it is or isn't "way stronger at the welded joints", but you seem to be pretty confident in your assertion, so I am curious how you know this to be a fact.


Taken verbatim from Cannondale's website:

Frequently Asked Questions

Select A Topic

1. What is Optimo aluminum and how was it developed?
2. What are the specific properties of Optimo?

1. What is Optimo aluminum and how was it developed?
Optimo aluminum was developed in a partnership with Alcoa and was introduced to the market in 2002 with the CAAD7 road frame. The development process of the specific elements of the alloy took over 18 months, and Cannondale has exclusive use of this alloy in the bicycle industry.
2. What are the specific properties of Optimo?
Optimo aluminum is a 6000 series alloy that has superior properties to 6061, 6066, and 6069. Compared to 6061, Optimo's proprietary mix contains slightly more silicon and less magnesium, which results in higher ultimate tensile strength and higher elongation. A higher ultimate tensile strength means that Cannondale's engineers can use less material, saving weight while still resulting in a frame that passes Cannondale's industry leading test requirements. The higher elongation makes the welded frame structure less susceptible to fatigue cracks since the material can "stretch" more without initiating the microscopic damage that can grow into cracks.
Join Chaingang

I have owned both and find the Cannondale a slightly better bike than the Trek. Those "smooth" welds are there for a reason...to make the frame more compliant, stiff and ultimately lighter. My goal was to build a sub-20 pound XC race bike, for under $3000. I had to go with the Cdale to have this met.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> Taken verbatim from Cannondale's website:
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> ...


That's very nice BUT, the bike the OP is looking at is NOT an Optimo frame that was made in the USA. It is a made in Taiwan frame and the welds are not 'smoothed'. They are the same type of welds that come on the Trek.

Compare apples to apples.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

ZDR420 said:


> Here is the web site for Trek. Reading over your post again, the trek also does not come with hydro brakes but mechanical. I was able to ride the trek and look at it. It had all the same components on it except for the Dart fork instead of the RST on the Cannondale.
> 
> Here's the website: http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/6_series/6000/
> http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/Bikes/Mountain/Hardtail/Trail-SL/Details/1291-0FS5-F5


Apparently trek made two different 6000 models for 2010:

This one has a Suntour fork and Shimano hydros:
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2010/archive/6000e

This one has a Dart fork with BB5's:
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2010/archive/6000e

That and it was VERY early in the morning. . . .  
Apoligies for any confusion.


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

I got the F5. We went to a diffrent lbs and they had it in matte black . I love the color. I cant wait to hit the trail tomorrow. Thats for your help guys. Ill post a picture later for you guys. Got it at Bike America in Florida. We got him down to $810.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Not meaning to be a buzzkill but the July 2010 issue of *Mountain Bike Rider* magazine contains a "Dirty Dozen" shootout of twelve hardtail bikes priced at £600 or less (it's a U.K. magazine but that's $936 at current exchange rates). Here are the scores:

Voodoo Bantu......................10
KHS Alite 2000.....................10
Genesis Core 10.....................9
GT Avalanche 2.0....................8
Specialized Hardrock XC Pro....8
Kona Bolt.............................. 8
Saracen Mantra X27................7
*Cannondale Trail SL F5........6*
Pinnacle Peak 3.0..................6
Giant Talon 2........................ 5
Cube Attention.......................5
Norko Kokanee......................5

You can download issues for free at: http://www.magazinesdownload.com/?tag=/mountain+bike+rider


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

time to post some pictures :thumbsup:



ZDR420 said:


> I got the F5. We went to a diffrent lbs and they had it in matte black . I love the color. I cant wait to hit the trail tomorrow. Thats for your help guys. Ill post a picture later for you guys. Got it at Bike America in Florida. We got him down to $810.


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

Here she is in Black. Sorry about them being dark. The cameras flash messed some shots up. Here are the decent ones.


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

Ok never mind. Can someone tell me how to post pictures?


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

Found out how :thumbsup: . :madman: It was really simple haha.


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Sharp looking bike, take lots of pictures it will probably never be that clean again


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

I know right haha. Tomorrow is the big day, first day out on the trail with it. Cant wait!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

OP...you are gonna love that bike on the trail. The SAVE chainstays soak up a lot of trail chatter...which you will immediately appreciate. Good pick!


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. Im now starting to research more on maintenance. Haha wanna keep it looking nice for as long as I can.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Little by little I learned to maintain and repair stuff myself it really has made riding much more fun.



ZDR420 said:


> Thanks guys. Im now starting to research more on maintenance. Haha wanna keep it looking nice for as long as I can.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Now that has to be the koolest kikstand ever. Check out the stcky thread on cleaning and maitenance. OK, here.......http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=211266


----------



## jasonub (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a trek 6000 '10 model. For the past 3 months i have been riding it hard.

Trails, 100 mile road marathons. 2 to 4 feet drops and so far nothing has broken.

Though i started to get the "upgraditis" bug and replaced the fork, wheelset, stem, cranks. And it became much much better


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

Baby steps, baby steps. Getting to know your bike haha.


----------



## wave180 (May 19, 2010)

Looks tough! congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Clones123 said:


> Not meaning to be a buzzkill but the July 2010 issue of *Mountain Bike Rider* magazine contains a "Dirty Dozen" shootout of twelve hardtail bikes priced at £600 or less (it's a U.K. magazine but that's $936 at current exchange rates). Here are the scores:
> 
> Voodoo Bantu......................10
> KHS Alite 2000.....................10
> ...


What the hades is a Kona Bolt? Not on Bikepedias list.http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/Bikes.aspx?Year=2010&Brand=Kona


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

Went out today and I (for once) wasnt limited by my bike but by my skill haha. It has amazing traction even on fine, loose, sandy berms. I was going down a hill today and there was a turn at the bottom, braked, and I ended up slipping sideways ending with a gash in my shin. Im thinking about getting a pair of shin gaurds. The biking community is so freindly too. Came outta the trail and I was cleaning my cut and the man behind me pulled over and offered me a band-aid. haha.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Dont forget to set the preload and the rebound on the fork. Bed those brakes! 

Congrats


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

ZDR420 said:


> Went out today and I (for once) wasnt limited by my bike but by my skill haha. It has amazing traction even on fine, loose, sandy berms. I was going down a hill today and there was a turn at the bottom, braked, and I ended up slipping sideways ending with a gash in my shin. Im thinking about getting a pair of shin gaurds. The biking community is so freindly too. Came outta the trail and I was cleaning my cut and the man behind me pulled over and offered me a band-aid. haha.


Just ride more and slowly build up your skill and confidence. Remember, crashes are largely due to going too fast and lack of confidence...causing a rider to ditch the bike - which often ends badly.

At least the FUN part is now beginning...as your skills catch up to the level of your new bike!

Ride on...


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm disappointed in myself if I come home without a little blood somewhere. Every one is a story.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy for you... I will be getting rid of my Trek 6000 frame since I decided to get On-one 456 Carbon. Good luck with you Cannondale.


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. Lucky for me my local trail is a mile away so I can hit it just about any day.


----------



## gpb221 (May 16, 2010)

ZDR420 - are you having any issues with the RST Deuce coil fork?

I purchased a 2010 F5 just like yours in March and I had to have the fork replaced due to a faulty lockout mechanism and loose stanchions and just today, the replacement fork's lockout mechanism failed. No abuse, pretty easy riding. Just wondering if I'm alone in having issues with this fork.

Thanks


----------



## iAutocrat (Jun 5, 2010)

I have the 2010 F5 and was a little leery of the RST as well. It's been 6 months now and so far so good. The first thing I did was got rid of the BB5. Hydro is the way to go!


----------



## pjromebtr (May 17, 2011)

Who did you contact to get a replacement?


----------



## iAutocrat (Jun 5, 2010)

...


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Did Cannondale quit making the "F" series? I can't find them on their website, only SL and Flash series under Hardtails??


----------



## clark3554 (Jun 8, 2011)

yes, they stopped making the F series. I believe the SL is in place of the F now. Not exactly sure which of the SL is the closest to the F5 tho. 

But the reason im on this thread is cause in a couple of days im going to be buying a bike : ) and i am having trouble choosing between the 2010 Trek 6000 and the 2011 Cannondale SL 3. I think after this thread im going to go with the SL 3 (because it is pretty much an F5 i think). At my LBS the 2010 Trek 6000 and the SL3 are both going for $800 so tough decision


----------



## ImagePree (Apr 24, 2011)

I believe the SL3 would be closest, both in price and specs.

Got lucky and scored a leftover and discounted 2010 F5 less than 2 months ago.


----------



## ryjack70ss (Jun 19, 2011)

I have trek 6000 2010 model, black. Awesome for my first bike. If I was a seasoned rider with more cash, I would probably have something different, but for 800 bucks it was an awesome purchase that I pound on on the trails.


----------



## clark3554 (Jun 8, 2011)

no doubt it is probs a great bike. But the only reason im getting the SL 3 over it is cause its the '11 (not really a good reason) its 27.5 lbs which is a lot lighter then the trek and it has hyrdo brakes which the trek does not. but apart from the hydros and weight they are pretty much the same bike. components are almost identical


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

The fork for the Cannondale suck butt. The RST failed and I have upgraded it to a Rockshox Revolution


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Get a F5 with the 1.5 head tube, and put a Fatty Headshok on it. Clearly the _*BEST*_ setup for a Cannondale hardtail.


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

**Best** setup

Not a lefty????


----------



## clark3554 (Jun 8, 2011)

I just got the SL 3. And as people have said the RST is not the best fork. But it is not terrible and I only weigh about 145 so its not too much weight on it. But I know that when that fork gives out or I'm due for a new one I will prob get a Fox Shock cause I have friends that swear by those for all around performance


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

skewe said:


> **Best** setup
> 
> Not a lefty????


 I had a Lefty on my F2000SL. I would say the absolute best about it - but aside from two warranty recalls, more than average, frequent overhauls and poor transportability of the Lefty....I say the Headshok reigns supreme, as a lightweight front suspension that is stiff and not as tempermantal as the Lefty fork.


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

Fox are pretty expensive shox
RockShox have entry level to the high ends.


----------



## clark3554 (Jun 8, 2011)

skewe said:


> Fox are pretty expensive shox
> RockShox have entry level to the high ends.


yea i know its pretty expensive but like the old saying goes, you get what you pay for. Plus that will be in a couple of years anyways. nothing to worry about for now. and the fox should last me a looooong time. I dont think I could every break one


----------

